# What's your plans for this years ice season?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Got ice fishing on the brain. What your plans for this upcoming season. Got any trips planed, where to? I'm wanting to make a trip again but not sure where. Might look into fletchers pond this year. I've heard good about it. Or even lower Wisconsin. Looking for ideals. Any thoughts?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Definitely going back to Saginaw Bay. That was a blast.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Sit by my fireplace listening to classic rock and dining on all the crappie and saugeye filets I have been putting in the freezer.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hoping to do another trip or two this year. Thinking either Simcoe for giant perch and whitefish, or Green Bay again for whitefish. Last year was the first time I've ever eaten them, and they are delicious!


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I'd love to go anywhere on an ice trip but not having any die hard ice buddies makes it hard. I would be happy just going on Erie for walleye


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

bumpus said:


> I'd love to go anywhere on an ice trip but not having any die hard ice buddies makes it hard. I would be happy just going on Erie for walleye


Take a guided trip and enjoy some great fishing. Make it a two day trip and stay at a Bed & Breakfast.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hope good ol mother erie freezes but also do a 3 day trip to Saginaw Bay, a lot of smaller fish but not always. Limit is 8 fish a day, 3 day possession limit. always have a lot of ice by February..


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Devils Lake!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Couple of Metroparks lakes.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bundle up and turn the heat up a couple of degrees until the thaw.
sherman


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope and pray that Erie freezes . If not I'll go to Saginaw . Got to fish 12 days up there last yr . 
Would like to do Simcoe for big perch


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Erie & Skeeter for me on the 'Bucket List"


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hoping to get on Erie late February and early March for those big eyes!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess its normal for the ice fishing die hards to want ice in the summer. in winter we want warm weather so we think about sun and T shirt fishing. we are more alike than you guys think. you guys want ice and we want sun shine.
sherman


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

head to Michigone every weekend, unless Erie freezes, had a blast up there last year. I'm hoping to set up a sleeper shack trip, maybe upper red lake, get my boys into ice fishing.


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

Another trip to Simcoe and the usual trips to the Irish Hills lakes in Michigan. I'd really like to get back on Little Baydenock for eyes and whites.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I've never ice fished Erie but will this season.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Lake Erie boys all I can say good times second picture was 12 walleye 86 pounds including my wife’s 11 1/4 pounder


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

me I wanna be about 2500 miles west of erie [about tempe AZ area .] hope you get early ice and be safe.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Unless we have some unusually cold weather in SW Ohio and can actually ice fish a time or two, I plan on sitting around the house reading bobber bucket's annual ice fishing thread.


----------



## doubledipper (Oct 16, 2018)

Stampede said:


> Got ice fishing on the brain. What your plans for this upcoming season. Got any trips planed, where to? I'm wanting to make a trip again but not sure where. Might look into fletchers pond this year. I've heard good about it. Or even lower Wisconsin. Looking for ideals. Any thoughts?


Going to Florida


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

doubledipper said:


> Going to Florida


Doubledipper beat me, going to Florida, take the Scout center console out of storage, catch Sheepshead, Snook, and Pompano and enjoy the SUN !!! For 25 years or so, I spent hours sitting on a plastic bucket staring into an 8" hole in the ice, no more.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm old, not particularly fond of weather cold enough to freeze lake Erie  as I've always told my skiing friends, if you like it that cold, move to Vermont  come to think of it, 30 degree lows aren't bad, maybe I should move to north Carolina  personally, I'm hoping for a minimal ice cover from Christmas to Valentines day for spawning issues and open water after


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Hit Mosquito. Would like to get up to Cadillac, MI again.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Spend as.much time on the ice as possible with great friends and meet some new ones. Best time of the year you guys can have this stinking heat, lol!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,m a old guy hope I,m in arizona catching 2# crappie .


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Been dreaming of Erie, gotta get cold tho. 
Fishing Saginaw bay alot since I live 6 miles from it.
Just added another sled to my fleet, 97 indy trail 2up electric start and reverse. Now I have 3 ice fishing sleds and my ole trusty 110 Honda that saved my life last year because it floated
Gotta find a 3rd shanty now...... damn I'm an addict

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

bumpus said:


> I'd love to go anywhere on an ice trip but not having any die hard ice buddies makes it hard. I would be happy just going on Erie for walleye[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Straley said:
> ...


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

kit carson said:


> Spend as.much time on the ice as possible with great friends and meet some new ones. Best time of the year you guys can have this stinking heat, lol!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


agree 100%


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'll be taking more time off work this winter and be fishing more than last year.


----------

